# [HWBot Team Cup 2014] Diskussionsthread



## Lippokratis (28. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Team Cup startet am 1. Juni. Dieser Thread soll als Quelle für Information dienen und die Möglichkeit bieten, dass sich die User über den Cup austauschen.​Team Cup 01.06.2014 bis 30.09.2014 (23.09.2014)​In 30 verschiedenen Stages kämpfen die Teams dieses Jahr um den Team Cup. Für CPU, GPU und RAM Bencher ist alles dabei und sogar für Handy-Besitzer .
Wie bei jedem Cup gelten immer die *Regeln von HWBot* und zusätzlich muss ein *Hintergrundbild* (siehe Anhang) benutzt werden und ein *Foto vom System* dem Ergebnis hinzugefügt werden. Eine Besonderheit dieses mal ist, dass es 7 Tage vor dem Ende das Cups, also am *23.09.2014, eine Deadline* gibt. Danach dürfen nur noch die *besten 5 Teams pro Stage* weiter Ergebnisse hochladen. Das sollte man beachten und nicht zu spät mit den benchen anfangen.

*Artikel über den Team Cup 2014 auf HWBot.org:* HwBox Hellas O/C Team Wins HWBOT Team Cup 2014!

Alle Stages im Überblick:​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Gedanken zu den Stages:


Spoiler



SC1:
Stage 1 / Stage 2: Relativ niedrig getaktete, ältere Prozessoren sind gefragt. Bei Intel hat man mit den kleinen Celerons/Pentium der Core Serie (Celeron S 420.../E2140...) fast immer die Chance auf 100% OC (oder 200% nach hwbot Rechnung ). Bei AMD sind sicherlich niedrig getaktete Athlon XP Modelle interessant, wobei es auch niedrig getaktete Sockel AM2 Modelle gibt. Generell gilt, immer die kleinsten Modelle einer relativ modernen Generation benutzen.

Stage 3: Das sollte wohl AMD Sempron 140, 145,150 Land sein. Alternativ einen der seltenen single Core Penryn Xeon (L3014) samt Adapter und 775 Board. 

Stage 4: Hoch getakteter K6 und ein Board mit VIA Chipsatz samt 1MB oder besser 2MB onboard Cache. Grafikkarte spielt da quasi keine Rolle, weils fast nur CPU limitiert ist. Geforce 3/4 ist sicherlich schon fast ein Overkill 

Stage 5: Ideal ist natürlich ein AOpen i975Xa-YDG, da limitiert nicht so viel wie bei einem Notebook. Die CPUs haben alle eine FSB Wall je nach Güte der CPU zw. 220 bis 250 MHz. Da hilft dann nur Kälte. CPUs wären die Modelle T2300,T2400,...,T2700

Stage 6: Die VIA Stage darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Ideal eine C7 CPU oder Nano. Je neuer umso besser. VIA CPUs gibt es oft auf Mini-ITX Board oder Ultra-Mini-PC / Thin Clients etc.

Stage 7: Athlon XP heißt immer Abit NF7(-S) oder DFI nfII Ultra-B samt Athlon XP-M CPU und Winbond Speicher. Board sollte dann Mods (NF7 / DFI) haben.

Stage 8: Dual Board sollte hier das Optimum darstellen.

Stage 9:  keine Ahnung noch nie was mit gemacht

Stage 10: der Klassiker unter den OC CPUs - der Q6600. da es wPrime ist, ist der RAM egal, daher sollte jedes Sockel 775 Board geeignet sein. Und so teuer sind die Dinger bei eBay auch nicht mehr . OS Vista oder WIN7

SC2:
Stage 1: vMod , da es AGP ist, ist ein Asrock 4Core DUAl SATA oder DUAL VSTA ideal sein. Die Geforce 3 ist aber so alt, das jedes halbwegs schnelle, moderne AGP Board mit Pentium 4 oder Athlon 64 ausreichen müsste

Stage 2: etwas komisch, dass das in der GPU Kategorie ist, wird sicherlich fast nur CPU limitiert sein. Schnellste CPUs sind der Athlon 64 4000+ ,Opteron 156, FX 57. Board sollte ein DFi nf4 Pflicht sein und guter RAM (Winbond,TCCD etc.) vMods für die GPU werden wohl nicht nötig sein, aber falls doch findest man hier sicherlich Hilfe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/115295-voltmod-diskussions-und-laberthread.html ansonsten das nette Internet befragen

Stage 3: das neuste was es gibt

Stage 4: die stage ist GPU limitiert. am besten Foto von der Karte posten damit man einen vMod suchen kann. Unterbau sollte jedes halbwegs aktuelle System ab Sandy Bridge reichen. Bei der Karte auf den Speicher achten. Lieber eine mit weniger aber dafür modernen Speicher kaufen.Und breite Speicheranbindung ist wichtig.

Stage 5: Ganz neuer Sockel, aber sicherlich ähnlich zu sockel FM1 und FM2. Wichtig den AHCI Modus deaktivieren, dann geht es höher mit dem BCLK (vermutung, weils beim FM1 so ist)

Stage 6: Da sollten die Chrome Karten das beste sein. Unterbau sicherlich egal, da die nicht so schnell sind.

Stage 7: Unterbau ab Ivy Bridge sollte reichen, um die GPU nicht zu limitieren. Wie bei Stage 4 am besten Foto posten für vMod.

Stage 8: Das sollte jetzt aber die Stage für die ASrock Sockel 775 AGP Boards sein. GPU sind 3850 AGP, 4670 AGP das Optimum. Nvidia hat bei der 7000 Serie aufgehört mit AGP und sollte daher zu langsam sein.

Stage 9: vmod für die Karte (hier) wieder min. Sandy Bridge.

Stage 10: PCI Karte. Am besten in den alten Cups mal vorbei schauen, was es da so alles gibt.

Sc3:
Stage 1: Samsung oder hynix Chips sind wohl am besten geeignet. CPU bei Intel am besten Haswell, bei AMD sollte ab Llano/Bulldozer alles gleich gut gehen. Aber je neuer umso besser der IMC. DDR3 IC thread

Stage 2: TCCD und DFI Board samt guten Athlon 64 (neustes Stepping E0 Venice oder Manchester o.ä.)

Stage 3: -

Stage 4: Wieder Abit und DFI Board samt Mods (siehe SC1 Stage 7). RAM nicht unbedingt Winbond. TCCD sollte besser sein. Aber weniger wichtig, die Northbridge ist dort limitierend.

Stage 5: ein Quad Channel Board sollte Vorteile bringen. Bin mir da aber unsicher ob Sockel 2011 mit 4x 8gb stabiler läuft als Haswell mit 2x 16gb. Wer so viel RAM überhaupt im System hat, einfach benchen, so viele haben sicherlich nicht so viel RAM 

SC4:
Stage 1: ideal ist das EVGA nForce 790i SLI FTW Digital PWM

Stage 2: nForce Board für Sockel 939. Chipsatz gut Kühlen. Bei AM2 Board am besten einen AMD Chipsatz nehmen.

Stage 3 / 4: Sind wohl beides Handys. Gut kühlen, damit sie immer mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen. Kühlschrank legen oder so.

Stage 5: neuste vom neusten


nützliche Threads:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...up-ehemals-hwbot-monats-challenge-thread.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/volt-mods/115295-voltmod-diskussions-und-laberthread.htmlViel Spaß beim benchen.​ 
*aktueller Stand:**--------**655 Punkte (8.) *(Stand 24.9.2014)
SC1:-----*276 (4.)*
Stage 1: der8auer`s CPU Frequency score: 4378.21 mhz with a Pentium E2140 (1.6Ghz) (173,6%)
Stage 2: Lippokratis`s CPU Frequency score: 2475.48 mhz with a Geode NX-1500+ (147.5%)
Stage 3: Crazzzy85`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 1.67 points with a Sempron 145
Stage 4: Lippokratis`s 3DMark2000 score: 2596 marks with a GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE
Stage 5: Lippokratis`s SuperPi - 1M score: 18sec 609ms with a Core Duo T2350
Stage 6: der8auer`s SuperPi - 32M score: 1h 15min 28sec 266ms with a Nano U2250
Stage 7: Lippokratis`s PiFast score: 55sec 30ms with a Athlon XP 3200+
Stage 8: Lippokratis`s Cinebench 2003 score: 110 points with a Pentium 2 Celeron 400Mhz s370
Stage 9: der8auer`s HWBOT Prime score: 717.36 pps with a Broadcom BCM2835
Stage 10: Axl`s wPrime - 1024m score: 298sec 499ms with a Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz)

SC2:----*128** (12.)*
Stage 1: Lippokratis`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 13170 marks with a GeForce 3 Ti200 64MB
Stage 2: Lippokratis`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 42020 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb
Stage 3: Masterchief79`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 13451 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
Stage 4: -
Stage 5: -
Stage 6: der8auer`s 3DMark03 score: 1362 marks with a VIA Chrome9 HD IGP
Stage 7: -
Stage 8: UE50`s Aquamark score: 163516 marks with a Radeon HD 4670 AGP
Stage 9: Masterchief79`s Catzilla - 720p score: 12388 marks with a GeForce GTX 580
Stage 10: -

SC3:-----*126 (5.)*
Stage 1: der8auer`s Memory Clock score: 2033.1 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
Stage 2: Lippokratis`s Memory Clock score: 376.9 MHz with a DDR SDRAM
Stage 3: Blackbolt`s Memory Clock score: 1146.7 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
Stage 4: Lippokratis`s Memory Clock score: 274 MHz with a DDR SDRAM
Stage 5: minicoopers`s Memory Clock score: 1200 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM


SC4:-----*125 (3.)*
Stage 1: der8auer`s Reference Clock score: 550.07 MHz with a nForce 790I 3-Way SLI
Stage 2: Lippokratis`s Reference Clock score: 471.57 MHz with a LANparty UT nF4 Ultra-D
Stage 3: silent-hunter000`s HWBOT Prime score: 2903 pps with a Snapdragon 800 MSM8274AB 2265MHz
Stage 4: -
Stage 5: True Monkey`s Realbench V2 score: 112975 points with a Xeon E5 2687W V2

Preise:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. Juni 2014)

START


----------



## der8auer (9. Juni 2014)

Ich werde folgendes probieren:

SC1:
Stage 1 (Celeron 420 oder E21x0)

SC2:
Stage 2: FX-57 + 9800
Stage 3: GTX 780Ti
Stage 4: GT 610
Stage 5: Kabini
Stage 9: Catzilla GTX 580
Stage 10: Heaven DX11

SC3:
Stage 1: DDR3 Freq
Stage 5: 32GB Freq

SC4:
Stage 1: nForce 790i


----------



## der8auer (10. Juni 2014)

DDR3 RAM freq ist erledigt Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## Nachtelf (10. Juni 2014)

Ich werde mich an den CPU-Stages 1,3 und 10 versuchen - hab gerade wieder ein paar S775 CPU's reinbekommen


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2014)

Für den 1.3 solltest du einen Sempron 145 -150 haben, da kannst du die Intel vergessen.
Ich würde auch den 10. benchen jedoch ist mein Q6600 nicht besonders.


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2014)

Grundsätzlich müssen wir einfach nur alles abdecken. Beim letzten Team-Cup hat Madshrimps gewonnen weil sie die einzigen waren, die es geschafft haben alle Ergebnisse abzudecken.


----------



## Nachtelf (11. Juni 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Für den 1.3 solltest du einen Sempron 145 -150 haben, da kannst du die Intel vergessen.
> Ich würde auch den 10. benchen jedoch ist mein Q6600 nicht besonders.


Ein 145er ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir [emoji1]


----------



## Lippokratis (11. Juni 2014)

Schön zu sehen, das etwas Schwung in die die Sache kommt. Und für alle die denken, die haben nicht den richtigen Prozessor um ganz vorne mit zu mischen. Egal einfach benchen. Es gibt auf jeden Fall einen Competition Point und der ist wie globale Punkte, nur das der für immer bleibt .

Ich werde mich, wenn das Wetter etwas schlechter wird, bei den ganzen CPU Stage etwas austoben und auch die DDR Frequenz Stage angehen.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Juni 2014)

Bisschen Stuff geholt 
Kann aber erst nächste Woche gummi geben.


----------



## Jan565 (11. Juni 2014)

Ich nehme mal stark an dazu muss man im HWbot Team sein. Ich will mal gucken was mein Kabini 5350 packt. Punkte kann ich ja mal Posten wenn ich welche habe. Hatte mir auch mal überlegt dem Team beizutreten wenn das irgendwie geht. Aber Takten ist bei mir nur unter Luft alles. 

Mal gucken was mein Kabini morgen so macht. Die letzten Tage wollte der die 2,6GHz nicht noch mal hoch fahren leider. Vielleicht kann ich dem 5350 ja noch mal gut zusprechen und bekomme ihn auf 2,6GHz durch den Benchmark.


----------



## minicoopers (11. Juni 2014)

Ja du musst einem Team betreten.
Auch Ergebnisse unter Luft helfen weiter.
Ich benche auch nur mit Luft und Wasser. Und trotzdem hat man die Möglichkeit gute Ergebnisse abzuliefern


----------



## Jan565 (11. Juni 2014)

Kommt drauf an in welchen Bereich man will. 

Würde meinen 955BE gerne mal unter DICE erleben. 4,6-4,7GHz(je nach Laune der CPU) UNTER LUFT gehen durch Benchmarks. 

Mal gucken was ich morgen so mit der anderen Hardware so erreiche.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2014)

^^für dich ..

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-fuer-hwbot-rev-4-a.html

Bei Fragen einfach im Thread stellen oder Pn an mich


----------



## Jan565 (12. Juni 2014)

Danke, mal eben da durchfuchsen wie das mit dem eintragen und so ist. Angemeldet und im Team scheine ich jetzt zu sein. Wer ist eigentlich u22? Lese oft den Nick und auch das er viel Hardware Bencht sowohl AMD als auch Intel.


----------



## Nachtelf (13. Juni 2014)

Ein erstes Ergebnis für den Team-Cup mit ein paar Scheiben Trockeneis und schlechter Vorbereitung 
Da geht noch mehr 

[hwbot=2563215]submission[/hwbot]


----------



## der8auer (16. Juni 2014)

HWBot Prime Snapdragon 800 ist auch durch 

der8auer`s HWBOT Prime score: 2772 pps with a Snapdragon 800 MSM8974A (Snapdragon S4 Prime) 2265MHz


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön. So langsam füllen sich die Kategorien


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2014)

Nvidia Tegra 4 könnte schwer werden. Ich habe mich schon überall umgehört, aber finde niemanden mit einem Tegra 4 Tablet. 

Raspberry Pi habe ich mir mal sicherheitshalber besorgt


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2014)

Ich meine mein Kumpel hat den im Shop 
http://www.amazon.de/Transformer-Co...&qid=1403007562&sr=8-32&keywords=tegra+tablet

Würde der gehen ?


----------



## der8auer (17. Juni 2014)

Wäre perfekt. Kannst du mal nachfragen, ob du da kurz den HWBot Prime laufen lassen kannst?


----------



## True Monkey (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn er noch im Shop ist sollte das kein Prob sein ...und wenn nicht frag ich ihn ob er nicht was mit tegra 4 bestellen kann 

 Ich bin eh nachher im Shop und geb heute Abend bescheid ob es geklappt hat


----------



## Lubke (17. Juni 2014)

woah dann seid ihr ja schon fast mit den gröbsten exoten durch


----------



## minicoopers (17. Juni 2014)

Damit die Stage auch schon mal abgedekt ist....
minicoopers`s Memory Clock score: 1200 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
Wer ein besseres Ergebnis hat, immer her damit


----------



## Lubke (18. Juni 2014)

nachbessern kann man immernoch. hauptsache erstmal jede stage besetzt und dann sehen wo noch was geht 

ich muss auch ma aus m quark kommen mit meinem kram, aber die zeit...


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2014)

VIA in Stage 1 habe ich auch mal gemacht  Ist nicht gut aber besser als nichts  Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.


----------



## Jan565 (18. Juni 2014)

Einen Athlon XP habe ich noch liegen für SC1 Stage 7, weiß nur nicht ob der noch läuft. Muss ich gucken. SC3 Stage # 3 Teste ich dann auch gleich mit. 

Einen Kabini Test werde ich noch machen, habe die Hardware dazu nur gerade nicht hier. Wenn der nicht so will wie ich, nächsten Monat neues Board vielleicht. 

Zu dem SC1 Stage # 3 habe ich mal eine Frage. Muss das eine CPU sein mit nur einem Kern oder kann es auch ein Quad sein mit abgeschalteten kernen?


----------



## Lubke (18. Juni 2014)

@roman: immerhin has du classicplatforms.com mit der gleichen cpu geschlagen und liegst auf platz 1. was will man mehr? 

@Jan565: das muss ne echte singelcore cpu sein. kannste auch deinen athlon xp für nehmen  aber der hat nich wirklich ne chance da fürchte ich


----------



## der8auer (18. Juni 2014)

Wäre top 

SC1 Stage 3 muss eine single core CPU sein. Kerne abschalten zählt nicht.


----------



## der8auer (20. Juni 2014)

Raspberry Pi ist auch erledigt: der8auer`s HWBOT Prime score: 717.36 pps with a Broadcom BCM2835

Damit sind wir jetzt auf Platz 4 mit 484 Punkten 

edit:

S3 GPU Stage ist auch abgedeckt: http://hwbot.org/competition/team_cup_2014_sc2/stage/1436_s3_3dmark03/


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2014)

Ich bin gerade an SC2 -8 dran.


----------



## der8auer (21. Juni 2014)

Sehr gut  Dann haben wir bald die ganzen Exoten abgedeckt.


----------



## Ü50 (21. Juni 2014)

Vorerst Platz drei.
Ich muss dringend einen V Mod auf mein ASRock.


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juni 2014)

Zwar nix besonderes aber damit sind wir insgesamt auf Platz 2 

Axl`s Memory Clock score: 184.5 MHz with a DDR SDRAM


----------



## der8auer (22. Juni 2014)

Es geht hier erst mal um Quantität statt Qualität


----------



## Agent_Fresh (22. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Hatte da gestern auch schon was abgeladen.

Agent_Fresh`s Memory Clock score: 274.9 MHz with a DDR SDRAM

Is leider auch nich der hit...


----------



## Nachtelf (22. Juni 2014)

Erstmal alles abdecken


----------



## der8auer (26. Juni 2014)

Habe VIA noch mal verbessert. Bringt uns zwar nicht weiter nach vorne, aber man weiß ja nie was von den anderen noch kommt der8auer`s SuperPi - 32M score: 1h 15min 28sec 266ms with a Nano U2250

Damit sind wir erster in der Intel % OC Stage: Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.

der8auer`s CPU Frequency score: 4378.21 mhz with a Pentium E2140 (1.6Ghz)


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Juni 2014)

Rennt 
5 Punkte und wir haben den ersten Platz


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2014)

Ok dann packe ich morgen meine GT 610 ein und mach mal den Cloud Gate damit 

 @ Roman 

 Wir haben leider kein Tegra 4 im Shop 
 Und ob noch ein tablet damit reinkommt ist fraglich 

 aber ich bleib dran vllt fällt mir ja doch noch eins in die Hände


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. Juni 2014)

Bin morgen im PC Shop , aber ob die Tablets haben?
Ich such dann mal morgen nach einem


----------



## True Monkey (26. Juni 2014)

eine Übersicht wonach du suchen mußt ..
https://geizhals.de/?cat=nbtabl&xf=2177_Tegra+4#xf_top


----------



## der8auer (27. Juni 2014)

Zur Not müssen wir mal die Media Märkte in der Nähe abklappern und schauen ob wir dort ein Tablet finden auf dem wir kurz den HWBot Prime machen können.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juni 2014)

Oder wir machen es so wie man es nicht machen sollte ....bestellen , benchen ....zurückschicken 

 Einzigstes Prob ...auf den Dingern ist win 8 oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Nachtelf (27. Juni 2014)

Gibt es auch reichlich mit Android
http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=016-TN-0701-B1


----------



## Lubke (27. Juni 2014)

woah platz 2, nich schlecht =O
hier gehts ja richtig vorran


----------



## Agent_Fresh (28. Juni 2014)

Wieso wurd denn mein SC1-2 Beitrag entfernt?


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Juni 2014)

also drinne ist es noch. lösche das Ergebnis mal und lade es nochmal neu hoch. falls es dann nicht in der Wertung ist, werde ichs mal den hwbot Jungs melden.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (28. Juni 2014)

Erledigt

-edit- aber keine Änderung...


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Juni 2014)

hab mal gemeldet. mal gucken was da passiert


----------



## Turrican (29. Juni 2014)

braucht hier ev. noch jemand ne single stage für den team cup? ich würde meine billig abgeben.


----------



## Nachtelf (29. Juni 2014)

Turrican schrieb:


> braucht hier ev. noch jemand ne single stage für den team cup? ich würde meine billig abgeben.


Wie billig und wie sind die Leistungsdaten?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hab noch Adata TCCD's hier , falls DDR1 noch getoppt werden soll.


----------



## Lippokratis (29. Juni 2014)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ich hab noch Adata TCCD's hier , falls DDR1 noch getoppt werden soll.


 
immer benchen. jetzt wo viele Stages schon ein Ergebnis haben, geht es darum die zu verbessern.


----------



## blackbolt (1. Juli 2014)

SC2:
Stage 3:

kann ich noch machen bekomme die nächsten tage noch einen 2700k rein


----------



## Ü50 (1. Juli 2014)

@ blackbolt, dann leg mal vor. 
Werde danach mal sehen, ob ich mit 2600K höher komme.


----------



## blackbolt (3. Juli 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ blackbolt, dann leg mal vor.
> Werde danach mal sehen, ob ich mit 2600K höher komme.


 da wirst du wohl keine probleme haben da der höchste ram den ich habe nur 2400MHz macht


----------



## Lubke (3. Juli 2014)

ist bei sandy schnuppe. 1200 mhz wurden damit noch nie erreicht  darum isses ja grad ne stage für sich.


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juli 2014)

blackbolt schrieb:


> da wirst du wohl keine probleme haben da der höchste ram den ich habe nur 2400MHz macht


Meiner geht auch nur 2400MHz.


----------



## Lubke (3. Juli 2014)

*räusper* natu`s Memory Clock score: 1184.1 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
1.184,1 mhz sind sandy-rekord. und eure rams machen vermutlich wohl eher keine 2.400 mhz denn der weltrekord liegt bei "nur" 2.310,1 mhz 
[/klugscheiß]


----------



## True Monkey (3. Juli 2014)

vllt meinten die beiden ja das ihr bester Ram eh nur 2400mhz macht unabhängig davon auf welchem Board oder mit welcher CPU.

 Würde mich doch sehr wundern wenn das nicht gemeint war


----------



## Ü50 (3. Juli 2014)

Lubke schrieb:


> *räusper* natu`s Memory Clock score: 1184.1 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
> 1.184,1 mhz sind sandy-rekord. und eure rams machen vermutlich wohl eher keine 2.400 mhz denn der weltrekord liegt bei "nur" 2.310,1 mhz
> [/klugscheiß]


 
Klugscheißer


----------



## Lubke (4. Juli 2014)

ich bin kein klugscheißer 
ich weiß es wirklich besser 

einer muss hier ja schließlich für n bissel unruhe sorgen


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Hätte einen etwas besseren snapdragon 800 score, habe aber keinen Plan wie ich in das Team kommen würde. Könnte mir das bei Interesse vlt. schnell jemand erklären?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Du kannst dem Team beutreten, wenn du im Hwbot auf myaccount klickst. Dort hast du dann mittig auf der rechten Seite ein feld, wo du dann PC Games Hardware als Team wählen kannst. Wenb du das gemacht hast, dann kannst du auf dem Smartphone im benchmark auf My stats. Dort meldest du dich mit deinen Daten an und lässt den Benchmark laufen. Der Score wird dann automatisch hochgeladen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Müsste oben sein. 

Einmal in meinem Leben Roman geschlagen XD.

Wenn ich weitere Versuche unternehmen sollte muss ich eh nichts beachten oder?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Ja hochgelade ist es, nur musst du das Ergebnis noch für den Team Cup eintragen. Vorher müsstest Du aber noch ein Bild vom gebenchten Gerät dem Ergebnis anfügen, damit es für den TeamCup gültig ist.
Danach kannst Du einfach auf der rechten Seite auf "Participate" klicken und das Ergebnis wird für dne Team Cup gewertet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Reicht da ein Bild vom Handy oder muss ich da etwas beachten?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Ja ein Bild vom Handy reicht


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Leider stelle ich mich (vermutlich ) gerade an wie ein Affe, denn ich schaffe es nicht, den score zu melden. Wenn ich auf melden gehe, dann kommt das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider habe ich aber kein datafile zum hochladen. Und bei den Ergebnissen, welches ich oben habe gibt es leider keinen Button um das Foto hinzuzufügen und auch keinen Button um das Ergebnis für den Teamcup zu melden.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Darüber musst Du dein Ergebnis nicht hinzufügen.
Du musst eigentlich nur auf deinen Score gehen, dann klickst Du rechts auf Edit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch kommst Du in eine Übersicht, wo du alle Daten zu diesem Ergebnis bearbeiten kannst. Hier klickst Du dann unter pictures of your System auf durchsuchen und wählst das Bild vom Handy aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann klickst Du auf Save.


Nach dem speichern kannst Du dann auf der rechten Seite das Ergebnis dem Team Cup hinzuügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Bis zum Bild einfügen bin ich noch gekommen. Dann habe ich aber keinen save Button sondern nur einen "edit hwbot prime result"
Wenn ich das dann gedrückt habe, habe ich aber rechts leider noch immer keinen Button wo ich "participaten" kann


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Ja "edit hwbot prime result" war schon das richtige.
Dein Ergebnis ist nun beim Rookie Rumble #7 eingetragen. 

Kannst Du mal bitte einen Screenshot von dem Ergebnis aus deiner Sicht hier posten, dann ist es einfacher.
Ich vermute du siehst den "participate" Button für den Team Cup nicht mehr, da das Ergebnis nun beim Rookie Rumble #7 eingetragen ist


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



passt der shot?


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Ja der passt. Auf der rechte  Seite sind ja nur noch weitere Ergebnisse. 
Schau mal bitte, ob du bei einem anderen Ergebnis die Möglichkeit hast es dem Team Cup hinzuzufügen.
Bzw. Kannst du auch Roman fragen, ob er das mit dem Ergebnis anpassen kann, damit es dem Team Cup zugeordnet wird.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

Mit meinem anderen ging es. Da fehlen aber ein paar Punkte. 
Werde morgen einfach nochmal versuchen ein besseres Ergebnis zu machen, welches ich dann für den Team Cup listen kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


Edit:
Anscheinend hat es eh mit dem vollen Ergebnis geklapt.
Werde aber morgen noch einen Versuch mit ein paar Eisbeuteln starten, da das Ding wohl viel zu schnell überhitzt.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

Sehr gut
Den ersten Platz hast du aber jetzt schon erreicht.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (8. Juli 2014)

minicoopers schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> Den ersten Platz hast du aber jetzt schon erreicht.



Im Team ja, aber bei den Xiaomi mi 3 bin ich nur 3er.


----------



## minicoopers (8. Juli 2014)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Im Team ja, aber bei den Xiaomi mi 3 bin ich nur 3er.


 Die paar Punkte schaffst Du auch noch


----------



## blackbolt (9. Juli 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> @ blackbolt, dann leg mal vor.
> Werde danach mal sehen, ob ich mit 2600K höher komme.


 
so georg hab mal einen unter luft vorgelegt 

Blackbolt`s Memory Clock score: 1146.7 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM

wenn die cpu auf kälte gut kann geht bestimmt noch ein bisschen was aber für den anfang mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2014)

Na klar du hast ja einen G470.

Ich habe meinen 2600K drauf, bin immo bei 1129.
Ich habe meinen G verkauft.


----------



## blackbolt (9. Juli 2014)

Ü50 schrieb:


> Na klar du hast ja einen G470.
> 
> Ich habe meinen 2600K drauf, bin immo bei 1129.
> Ich habe meinen G verkauft.


 
ich weiss georg das ist(war)deiner


----------



## Ü50 (9. Juli 2014)

Stefan, damit kann ich leben immerhin 36 Punkte hat er gebracht


----------



## der8auer (9. Juli 2014)

blackbolt schrieb:


> so georg hab mal einen unter luft vorgelegt
> 
> Blackbolt`s Memory Clock score: 1146.7 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM
> 
> wenn die cpu auf kälte gut kann geht bestimmt noch ein bisschen was aber für den anfang mal nicht schlecht


 
Gutes Ding!


----------



## Lubke (10. Juli 2014)

AH! der is ja besser als meiner 

egal, hatte sowieso nich erwartet dass 1132 mhz auf sandy viel wäre und damit bin ich sogar noch platz 6


----------



## True Monkey (13. Juli 2014)

Kann mir einer nochmal das Hintergrundbild verlinken ?
Bin mal wieder zu blöd das zu finden 

 Edit:
Hat sich erledigt ...gefunden 
Wie kann man nur so blind sein wie ich


----------



## blackbolt (16. Juli 2014)

so die preise für den teamcup sind online 

Champion - Pro OC Sponsorship + 3x CM V1200 Platinum + 2x CM V850 +  5x CM nepton 280L + T-Shirt 
2nd place -2x CM V1200 Platinum + 2x CM V850 +  4x CM nepton 280L + T-Shirt 
3rd place -1x CM V1200 Platinum + 2x CM V850 +  3x CM nepton 280L + T-Shirt 
4th place -2x CM V850 +  2x CM nepton 280L + T-Shirt 
5th place -1x CM V850 +  1x CM nepton 280L + T-Shirt

was heisst den bitte Pro OC Sponsorship ????

mfg


----------



## Lubke (17. Juli 2014)

es gibt tshirts zu gewinnen? 

verdammt, dann muss ich mich ja doch noch ins zeug legen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Juli 2014)

Wer bekommt denn die Preise  ?


----------



## blackbolt (18. Juli 2014)

das sehen wir dann wenn wir Champion sind


----------



## SpotlightXFX (18. Juli 2014)

Zum rPi :
Habe ArchLinux ( braucht garnichts an Ressourcen ) auf dem Pi. 
Pi hat 550 Core & 1120 ARM.
Bekomme aber wenn ich : java -jar hwbotprime.jar      eingebe nach dem Benchmark nur 211Punkte. 
Was ist da los? Wie packen es leute mit 900 Arm auf 500+ Points?


Greetz


----------



## Lippokratis (21. Juli 2014)

Update: Der Team Cup läuft jetzt bis Ende September !!


----------



## blackbolt (22. Juli 2014)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> Update: Der Team Cup läuft jetzt bis Ende September !!


 
warum,was soll das ???

die bedingungen waren doch klar warum wurde es verlängert???

ich meine man kann den mittwochs lotto ja auch nicht bis freitag laufen lassen

grund ??????????????


----------



## der8auer (22. Juli 2014)

Es gibt aktuell zu viele Contests zur gleichen Zeit. Es wurde im HWBot Forum nachgefragt und es gab nur Zustimmung zur Verlängerung.


----------



## Lubke (22. Juli 2014)

ich find den sommer sowieso ne unpassende zeit. nich wegen der temps, aber wer sitzt bei so gutem wetter denn bitte zu hause rum und bencht vor sich hin wärend andere ins schwimmbad gehen und grillen? und dann diesmal noch die WM dazwischen...
der hauptgrund warum ich noch so wenig gemacht habe ist, dass ich immer was besseres zu tun hatte ^_^
also ich finds gut, dass verlängert wurde.


----------



## Lippokratis (1. September 2014)

Update


Der letzte Monat läuft. Im Moment sind wir noch 5. im Ranking, aber da kommt sicherlich noch einiges von den anderen Teams. Die nächsten drei Wochen bis zum *23.09.2014* können also gut für weitere Ergebnisse genutzt werden. In den GPU-Stages sieht es noch etwas mau aus. Hopp, Hopp, PCGH rockt


----------



## Masterchief79 (1. September 2014)

Hab heute mal Catzilla GTX580 und Firestrike 780Ti gemacht (letzterer wird bei Gelegenheit auch noch mit SS auf der CPU nachgeholt). Keine Traum-Scores, aber immerhin erstmal überhaupt was. Ich könnt sicher auch noch in der GeForce 3 Stage nen bisschen nachlegen, leider ist mir meine kaputtgegangen, also mal sehen... Aber schon ohne Voltmods hatte ich was bei 13,5k


----------



## Lippokratis (2. September 2014)

sehr schön.

irgendwas mit 13k mit einer Geforce3 hab ich auch noch auf platte liegen, bin da aber noch am testen


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. September 2014)

Hab FireStrike 780Ti nochmal etwas nachlegen können... Masterchief79`s 3DMark - Fire Strike score: 12297 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti

Ist mit dem momentanen Afterburner aber nen totaler Krampf, weil teilweise die Power-Limit Einstellung total verbuggt ist (Takt bleibt konstant, Spannung wird aber trotzdem abgesenkt und solche Späße).
Tools kombinieren hilft auch nicht, mit EVGA Precision ist dann zwar der Takt super (1420MHz@1,212V), wo normalerweise nur 1400MHz@1,25V liefen. Aber die Performance ist dann zum Vergessen, weil die Karte dann irgendwie viel weniger GPU Score liefert, trotz konstant höherem Takt 

Jedenfalls ziemlich anstrengend so zu benchen, aber das ist ja immerhin bei rumgekommen. Das muss ich irgendwann nochmal auf nem sauberen OS mit neuen Treibern testen.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. September 2014)

Leg mal bei EVGA Precision die gleiche Spannung an wie im Afterburner und Benche dann mal. Außerdem könntest du versuchen, die Settings von AB im Precision zu übernehmen und dann benchen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. September 2014)

Das zweite schon getan, das erste geht nicht weil Precision-X nur +75mV zulässt. Precision-X sorgt definitiv dafür, dass die Leistung meiner Karte abfällt. Kann auch immer noch sein, dass das BIOS meiner Graka fehlerhaft ist, ist ja kein Retail-Modell... Aber das ist schon ein komisches Verhalten.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (3. September 2014)

Würde sagen sie merkt, dass bestimmte Transistoren mit zu wenig Spannung Fehler machen und rechnet dann nach, wodurch sie Leistung verliert.


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. September 2014)

Das würde dann aber unabhängig davon passieren, welches Programm ich benutze. 
Das Problem steckt irgendwo anders, ich hab grad nen neues Windows aufgesetzt und versuchs jetzt mal mit neuem OS, anderem Treiber und Afterburner 4.0v9 Beta.


----------



## Masterchief79 (7. September 2014)

So was anderes, ich hab nen 780Ti Score über 13100 Punkte im Firestrike, aber den Teamcup Hintergrund vergessen.
Kann ich das auch mit dem Validationslink posten? Sieht man da irgendwo das Datum, wann das hochgeladen wurde?


----------



## Lippokratis (8. September 2014)

Nur noch knapp 2 Wochen verbleiben!



Masterchief79 schrieb:


> So was anderes, ich hab nen 780Ti Score  über 13100 Punkte im Firestrike, aber den Teamcup Hintergrund vergessen.
> Kann ich das auch mit dem Validationslink posten? Sieht man da irgendwo das Datum, wann das hochgeladen wurde?


Die Regeln sagen klar, dass ein Screenshot mit dem Team Cup Hintergrund Pflicht ist. Daher kann das Ergebnis leider nicht für den Team Cup zählen.


----------



## Lippokratis (15. September 2014)

Update


----------



## Lippokratis (20. September 2014)

Update!

Die letzten 3 Tage vor der Deadline am 23.9.2014 laufen und leider sind wir auf den 6. Platz abgerutscht. Jetzt nochmal alle Ergebnisse zusammen suchen und hochladen, sodass wir am 23.9.2014 um 14.00 Uhr unter den 5 besten teams stehen.

Push Push


----------



## blackbolt (20. September 2014)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich werde folgendes probieren:
> 
> SC1:
> Stage 1 (Celeron 420 oder E21x0)
> ...



was ist mem roman kommt von ihm noch was ???


----------



## Lubke (22. September 2014)

jetzt wo wir so dicht dran sind? 
nicht doch


----------



## Lippokratis (22. September 2014)

blackbolt schrieb:


> was ist mem roman kommt von ihm noch was ???


 
hoffe mal da kommt noch was, wir müssen eigentlich nur bei jeder Stage ein Ergebnis haben, dann sollten wir in den Top 5 sein.

Ich habe jetzt nochmal meine verbesserten Ergebnisse hochgeladen. Leider fehlen uns jetzt noch knapp 40 Punkte auf Platz 5.

Wer noch was hat immer schön hochladen, es sind nicht mal mehr 24 Stunden bis zur Deadline.


----------



## Lubke (23. September 2014)

so, jetzt bleiben nur noch die top 5 ränge bis zum 30sten... 

ich für meinen teil hab wieder mal viel gelernt. vor allem dass ich früher mit dem benchen anfangen muss >.<

bei allen meinen ergebnissen sind bessere ergebniss mal wieder an zeitmangel gescheitert, weil ich erst kurz vor schluss mit dem benchen angefangen hab... dabei wurder der cup sogar noch verlängert. naja andersrum, wäre er nicht verlängert worden, hätte ich wohl keine zeit zum mitbenchen gehabt. 

@roman: nächsten cup bitte wieder im winter wenn schlechtes wetter draußen is 

ansonsten fand ich den cup sehr gut. von allem was dabei. am besten fand ich persönlich die raspberrystage  das is echt ma oldschool benchen


----------



## Lippokratis (24. September 2014)

Erstmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die am Team Cup teilgenommen haben. 

Aber leider hat es nicht zu einem Platz unter den ersten 5 Teams gereicht und nun sind wir Zuschauer, wer den Titel in knapp einer Woche holt.


Ich hoffe es hat trotzdem etwas Spaß gemacht und denke nächstes Jahr versuchen wir es einfach wieder.


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2014)

Bin leider zu nichts mehr gekommen als mich GIGABYTE spontan nach Taipeh eingeladen hat :/ Sorry


----------



## blackbolt (30. September 2014)

ich denke wenn wir in der stage 2 nicht so schlecht abgeschnitten hätten wären wir auf platz 5 gekommen 



* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware *

                                                                                                5th in a competition: HWBOT Team Cup 2014 - SC4: MISC Challenge                    


                           		        1 hours ago 		        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                            like                                                                                                                               -                     comment 





  						link 					 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware *

                                                                                                5th in a competition: HWBOT Team Cup 2014 - SC3: MEM Challenge                    


                           		        1 hours ago 		        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                            like                                                                                                                               -                     comment 





  						link 					 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware *

                                                                                                14th in a competition: HWBOT Team Cup 2014 - SC2: GPU Challenge                    


                           		        1 hours ago 		        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                            like                                                                                                                               -                     comment 





  						link 					 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PC Games Hardware *

                                                                                                5th in a competition: HWBOT Team Cup 2014 - SC1: CPU Challenge                    


                           		        1 hours ago 		        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                                                                            like                                                                                                                               -                     comment


----------



## Lubke (30. September 2014)

hey, alle 5ten plätze in deutscher hand 
außer in der gesamtwertung >.<
naja knapp daneben is auch vorbei, hm? :/
nächstes jahr gibts ne neue runde


----------

